# Biketreff



## Rock-the-forest (4. März 2005)

hi 
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand in Karlsruhe ein Biketreff kennt?


----------



## eL (4. März 2005)

nein wir mögen keine biketreffs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock-the-forest (4. März 2005)

ja fährt man dann im Arsch der welt alleine???


----------



## Waldgeist (5. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand in Karlsruhe ein Biketreff kennt?



Es gibt einen MTB-Biketreff für Mountainbiketouren. Veranstalter ist der Schwarzwaldverein Wettersbach bei Karlsruhe
näheres hier MTB-Biketreff



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> nein wir mögen keine biketreffs


@eL ??   Warum nicht , du warst doch letztes Jahr dabei (Tour "von Turm zu Turm" Beweismaterial liegt vor! ) Trotzdem biste einjeladen!

Bis denne Waldgeist


----------



## BrooKy (5. März 2005)

Halli-Hallo,

ich nutz einfach mal diesen Thread hier, um mich vorzustellen.

Ich bin nun seit Oktober letzten Jahres zum Studieren im schönen Karlsruhe und habe mit Freuden festgestellt, dass es hier eine recht aktive Bike-Szene zu geben scheint. Ich werde in den Semesterferein mein Radl aus meiner Heimatstadt Göttingen holen und dann soll's hier losgehen. Wäre natürlich super, wenn ich mich bei der ein oder anderen Tour einklinken könnte, um die Gegend und ein paar Leute kennenzulernen. Wie läuft das ab bei Euch? Sind die aufgelisteten Touren für jedermann zum Mitfahren?

Gruß, 

BrooKy


----------



## Strider (5. März 2005)

und den hier gibts auch:
www.mtb-karlsruhe.de

@BrooKy was studierste denn?


----------



## BrooKy (5. März 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> und den hier gibts auch:
> www.mtb-karlsruhe.de
> 
> @BrooKy was studierste denn?




Wirtschaftsingenieur. Ich krieg's Kotzen zur Zeit, seit Ende Januar mach ich quasi nichts außer Lernen. 
Aber ein Ende ist abzusehen, am 17. ist die letze Klausur - danach geht's vorwärts.


----------



## eL (5. März 2005)

ihr Judas´se


----------



## marc (5. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> nein wir mögen keine biketreffs



Sorry, el, aber genau das ist der Grund warum es immer wieder zu "Streitereien" kommt. Woher soll der Junge wissen was Du für einen seltenen Humor hast...
Manchmal ist es besser zu schweigen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## eL (5. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Woher soll der Junge wissen was Du für einen seltenen Humor hast...



an den 3 buchstaben.


----------



## Cook (5. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> an den 3 buchstaben.



 

Helas PreußischeAustauschbandit!
Was makst du denn momentan so in deiner Zeitfrei? Bikemountain ist nix so gut. Etwa mit die Boardsnow den Hangski herunter? Oder baust du tatsächlich kleine Häuschenvogel mit deine Schwanzfuchs? Ich bin gespannt...

Cook zeigt sich hiermit solidarisch mit Leuten seltenen Humors. Wir sind hier nicht zum Vergnügen, wa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (6. März 2005)

Ich studier Infowirtschaft (schon ein paar semster weiter) und lern auch gerade   Sobald das wetter besser ist, können wir mal ne studentische Biketour machen gehen!


----------



## Rock-the-forest (6. März 2005)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe verabredet ihr euch hier im forum und geht nicht regelmäßig zu einem biketreff.
wenn ihr mal wieder einen ausritt macht lasst es mich wissen


----------



## Rock-the-forest (6. März 2005)

...  können wir mal ne studentische Biketour machen gehen![/QUOTE]

fahren wir dann auch ein paar Kneipen an ??  oder wie definiert sich studentische Biketour?


----------



## BrooKy (6. März 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich studier Infowirtschaft (schon ein paar semster weiter) und lern auch gerade   Sobald das wetter besser ist, können wir mal ne studentische Biketour machen gehen!



Ja, sehr gern. Wie gesagt, ab April ist mein Bike hier. Werd von nun an hier regelmäßig rumlungern, dann kann man sich ja verabreden.

Wie ist es denn eigentlich direkt um Karlsruhe zu fahren? Sind hier ein paar schöne Berge in Reichweite, oder muss man erst mit der Bahn irgendwo hineiern?


----------



## Wooly (6. März 2005)

BrooKy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sehr gern. Wie gesagt, ab April ist mein Bike hier. Werd von nun an hier regelmäßig rumlungern, dann kann man sich ja verabreden.
> Wie ist es denn eigentlich direkt um Karlsruhe zu fahren? Sind hier ein paar schöne Berge in Reichweite, oder muss man erst mit der Bahn irgendwo hineiern?




Hallo ihr zwei,

wie schon richtig erkannt gibt es hier im Forum einen Haufen Biker die sich zu Touren verabreden, nicht als festen Biketreff sondern meistens hier im Forum. Das langt von CC bis Bikepark, einfach mitlesen.

Um Karlsruhe direkt kann man Richtung Wattkopf etc. fahren, in der näherne Umgebung liegt der Nordschwarzwald, das ist auch nicht wirklich viel Anfahrt. Am Wochenende fahren wir öfters auch mal zum Singletrailen & Leberknödel essen in die Pfalz, auch da wird sich bestimmt einen Mitfahrgelegenheit bieten wenn ihr mitwollt.

Also einfach mal mitlesen und mitfahren (und am Freitag mal ins Critisize kommen wg. Flammkuchen & Bier)

ach und übrigens, der el ist zur zeit etwas sexuell unausgeglichen, deswegen ist er ein wenig ruppig, aber bei Berlinern zählt das zum Charme dazu. Wenn ihr ihn persönlich kennenlernt werdet ihr merken das er im Grunde seines Herzens ein total lieber Kerl ist ..... *schnüff* .... richtig süß sogar .... knuddelig geradezu ... nur hat er ein kleines "Biketreff-Syndrom" ...


----------



## Rock-the-forest (6. März 2005)

hi wooly
wo ist den das Critisize ? und was ist das denn?
wenns Bier gibt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (6. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> der el ist zur zeit etwas sexuell unausgeglichen, deswegen ist er ein wenig ruppig, aber bei Berlinern zählt das zum Charme dazu. Wenn ihr ihn persönlich kennenlernt werdet ihr merken das er im Grunde seines Herzens ein total lieber Kerl ist ..... *schnüff* .... richtig süß sogar .... knuddelig geradezu ... nur hat er ein kleines "Biketreff-Syndrom" ...


----------



## eL (6. März 2005)

ey dicker det jibbt kloppe


----------



## knoflok (6. März 2005)

Hier gehts zum Critisize; irgendwo ist da auch ne Anfahrtskizze bei... 

Es scheint so, als treffe man sich dort alle 336 Stunden auf Bier und Beischlafsalat. 

@stefan:
hat dich die Bedienung diesmal noch angeschaut?  

Grüße
Markus


----------



## eL (6. März 2005)

die große gutgebaute brünette gübbs da garnichmehr


----------



## Triple F (6. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> die große gutgebaute brünette gübbs da garnichmehr



Tja eL, manchmal ist´s halt besser, zu schweigen    !


----------



## Don Stefano (6. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> die große gutgebaute brünette gübbs da garnichmehr


Nur nich gleich heulen. Im Sommer geht im Biergarten richtig die Post ab. Da stellen sie immer so Saisonarbeiterinnen ein.

Hier zeige ich euch noch, mit wem ich mich heute vergnügt habe:


----------



## Wooly (7. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier zeige ich euch noch, mit wem ich mich heute vergnügt habe



sag mal, ist das nicht ein bischen kalt ??


----------



## crossie (7. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Hier zeige ich euch noch, mit wem ich mich heute vergnügt habe:



*!!!* SKUEHNEN IST EIN SCHNEEF*CKER !!! SKUEHNEN IST EIN SCHNEEF*CKER !!! *rumschrei*


----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2005)

Man muss ja nicht gleich bis zum Letzten gehn.

Das Foto hat meine Frau aufgenommen, die Idee mit der Schneefrau stammt von meiner Tochter. Nachdem ich dem guten Schneemann ein paar adequate Brüste modelliert hatte, meinte Sie: Da fehlt noch was zum dran Nuckeln! Und sorgte für das bisher schamhaft Weggelassene.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt noch was zum dran Nuckeln! Und sorgte für das bisher schamhaft Weggelassene.



Für die etwas empfindlicheren Gemüter im Forum könntest du 2 schwarze Bretter als Zensurbalken anbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ....ach und übrigens, der el ist zur zeit etwas sexuell unausgeglichen, deswegen ist er ein wenig ruppig.....



glaub ich nicht, am Sonntag hat der eL doch sang und klanglos eine Kalmitschnecke abblitzen lassen.  Die hatte im eL nen preußischen Leidensgenossen gefunden und war wirklich sehr von ihm angetan.   

Doch eL glänzte durch tatenlosigkeit.....  



-_-


----------



## fez (9. März 2005)

und die Bedienung letztens im Criti war ob seiner Schalkhaftigkeit auch sehr von ihm angetan!


----------



## eL (9. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> eine Kalmitschnecke abblitzen lassen.
> -_-



die tusse war ne mannheimerin die mal 12 jahre in Berlin studiert hatte und wenn ich mich nicht täusche warst du es froschel der ihre unglaubliche hässlichkeit anprangerte.

sach ma watt verlangst eigentlich???? ich habe schließlich schmerzrezeptoren die über gebühr beansprucht worden.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe schließlich schmerzrezeptoren die über gebühr beansprucht worden.


Wirklich?  

Beim Biken läßt du ja auch keine Kante aus und sei sie noch so klein und häßlich.


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> die tusse war ne mannheimerin die mal 12 jahre in Berlin studiert hatte und wenn ich mich nicht täusche warst du es froschel der ihre *unglaubliche hässlichkeit* anprangerte.


...nee babe, das war ich und wo warst Du am Dienstach? mipm Klappspaten baggern?



pass auf, beim real tunse welkes fleisch wieder neu eintüten


----------



## Rock-the-forest (21. März 2005)

danke dass ihr so fleisig geantwortet habt, war zwar meistens nicht auf meine frage bezogen passt aber schon.
wollte mal fragen ob ihr nicht nur so gut im schreiben sondern auch im biken seit und lust habt am 28 März Ostermontag  (10 Uhr Tivoli)eine Runde zu drehen damit ich euch mal kennenlernen kann ? 
wenn ja dann meldet euch doch einfach damit ich nicht vergebends auf irgendjemanden warte !!
danke
bis dann


----------



## Don Stefano (21. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> 28 März Ostermontag  (10 Uhr Tivoli)


Wo is'n det?


----------



## Waldgeist (21. März 2005)

Hier Suche im Karlsruhe Stadtplan 
Tivoliplatz  

Grafik läßt sich momentan nicht hochladen


----------



## Rock-the-forest (22. März 2005)

wau der vorschlag kam ja richtig gut an !!! 
hoffe dass es so breite wege in ka a gibt dass da alle mitkönnen  

muss ich wohl alleine fahren  

oder gibts vielleicht doch noch jemanden der nicht nur schreiben sondern auch biken kann ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (22. März 2005)

Also ich komme mit; muss nur 2 kleinere einschränkungen machen: 
- an bike müssen die kurbeln und das innenlager erst mal wieder dran
- ich muss da sein.. .

wobei eher der 2. punkt die einschränkende Macht sein wird; 

wo solls denn hingehen? wattkopf mit allem was dazugehört? 
kennt sich jemand besonders gut aus...? ic hkenn da nciht unbedingt schon alles (denke ich ...)

Grüßle 
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich wohl alleine fahren


Jetz piens doch nicht gleich rum!

Ich geh' ja mit, schlage aber als Treffpunkt alternativ das südliche Ende der Wasserwerkbrücke vor, wär das auch Ok für dich?

Wahrscheinlich wird zumindest ein Teil der 'alten Herren' auch dabei sein. Wenn mir die aber zu schnell sind, würde ich mich da (diesmal rechtzeitig) ausklinken wollen.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (23. März 2005)

> Ich geh' ja mit, schlage aber als Treffpunkt alternativ das südliche Ende der Wasserwerkbrücke vor, wär das auch Ok für dich?



ja ja das passt schon ist ja nur ein kleines stück südlicher, freut mich dass du mitkommst  
 wer sind denn die "alten Herrn"


----------



## Liwi (23. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> hi wooly
> wo ist den das Critisize ? und was ist das denn?
> wenns Bier gibt bin ich dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> wer sind denn die "alten Herrn"


Das sind ein paar biker, die 2-3 Jahre älter sind als ich. Einer ist dabei, der ist auch 2-3 Jahre jünger als ich. Ich nenne sie halt so.

Sind nette Kerle aber manchmal heizen sie mir zu schnell, siehe auch unter Badische Eröffnungfahrt ....  

Diesmal werde ich mich aber rechtzeitig ausklinken, wenn ich merke, dass sie mich wieder nur ärgern wollen.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (27. März 2005)

hi hi,
wollte nur mal fragen ob ihr so wetterfest seit dass ihr morgen auch bei regen kommt?
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (27. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> bis morgen


Ich werde da sein.
Bis morgen


----------



## Don Stefano (28. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hat Spaß gemacht die Tour! Die Pflalzausflügler sitzen wohl noch bei ihrem Schoppe oder sind von den Rotsocken erschlagen worden.  

Hier die Daten (ab Knielingen):
Strecke: 69,9 km
Dauer: 3:52 h
Schnitt: 19,7 km/h
Aufstieg: 920 m
Ø HF: 160  (des war ä bissele zu schnell)

bis dann mal wieder.
Stefan


----------



## Cook (28. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hat Spaß gemacht die Tour! Die Pflalzausflügler sitzen wohl noch bei ihrem Schoppe oder sind von den Rotsocken erschlagen worden.
> 
> ...



Hello Herr Kühnen!
Erzählen Sie uns mal mehr...und wie siehts mit Fotos aus, hä? Heimlich Biketreffs organisieren und nix konkretes rauslassen.
Übrigens scheint Ihr Pulsmesser einen Defekt aufzuweisen.
Hochachtungsvoll
Cook, Platzwart Blackwoodforrest The Southern North.


----------



## Wooly (29. März 2005)

so langsam muß ich auch mal meckern .... kann ja nicht sein das ich der einzige bin der einen Kamera besitzt oder .... wenigstens ein paar Parkplatzphotos werden doch wohl noch drin sein !!!


----------



## Waldgeist (29. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam muß ich auch mal meckern .... kann ja nicht sein das ich der einzige bin der einen Kamera besitzt oder .... wenigstens ein paar Parkplatzphotos werden doch wohl noch drin sein !!!



(Digital)kameras sind in der Pfalz nicht zugelassen. Die Ureinwohner fürchten diese Zauberwaffen.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (29. März 2005)

kommt halt das nächste mal mit, und macht die bilder selber !!! 
war eine echt angenehme ostermontagstour   

danke Stefan für die daten


----------



## Wooly (29. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> kommt halt das nächste mal mit, und macht die bilder selber !!!



ich kann mich nicht auseinandersägen und kurz mal Wildwasserfahren, die Pfalz bebiken und an Rennradtouren teilnehmen an einem Tag, nur damit ihr Photos habt, ihr faulen Säcke ...


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens ein paar Parkplatzphotos werden doch wohl noch drin sein !!!


Wir haben doch garnicht geparkt.  

Ok versprochen, näxtes Mal nehme ich die Kamera mal wieder mit. Wenn wir dann an einem Parkplazt vorbei kommen, mache ich auch ein paar Fotos.  

Die Strecke kann ich auch gerne noch schildern, eL ist sie auch schon mal gefahren:
Start um 10:25 (ich war etwas spät dran) an der Wasserwerksbrücke, es ging durch den schönen Oberwald bis zur Hedwigs-Quelle. Von dort aus nicht auf den Wattkopf sondern nach Ettlingen und über den Kreuzelberg und Schluttenbach zum Rimmelsbacher Hof. Von dort aus sind wir über Freiolsheim an den Mahlberg gefahren. Hier haben wir einige hundert Meter Trails bergauf und bergab genossen und sind mit viel Flow ins Brechtal abgefahren. In Waldbrechtsweiher habe wir dann den Saumweg zurück nach Ettlingen genommen und sind über die Hedwigsquelle zurück in den Oberwald gefahren.

@cookie: Die Ø HF stimmt echt, lediglich beim Tempo tauchen in der Aufzeichnung ab und zu ein paar (unerklärliche) Peaks auf. Letzten Sonntag bei der badischen Eröffnungsfahrt waren es ja bloß 158.


----------



## Cook (29. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... und an Rennradtouren teilnehmen  ...


 
 

In ääächt?



			
				skühnen schrieb:
			
		

> @cookie: Die Ø HF stimmt echt, lediglich beim Tempo tauchen in der Aufzeichnung ab und zu ein paar (unerklärliche) Peaks auf. Letzten Sonntag bei der badischen Eröffnungsfahrt waren es ja bloß 158.



Find ich (in Verbindung mit der Tourlänge) wirklich sehr (zu) hoch, Stefan! Ausser natürlich, wenn dein max.Puls >210 liegt. Bist du danach nicht halb tot?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser natürlich, wenn dein max.Puls >210 liegt. Bist du danach nicht halb tot?


Naja, nicht ganz. Aber sicher liegt er über 200. Im WK habe ich oft HR avg. über 170, vor zwei Jahren beim Baden Halbmarathon Karlsruhe lag er bei 176, Köln Marathon bei 169. Das ist bei mir kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Trotzdem versuche ich beim GA Training unter 150 HR avg. zu bleiben.

Halb Tod wäre schlecht gewesen, ich war mit meiner Tochter noch inline skaten im Anschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (29. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Im WK habe ich oft HR avg. über 170



sind wir hier bei der Bundeswehr oder wie muß ich die Wortwahl hier verstehen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (30. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir hier bei der Bundeswehr oder wie muß ich die Wortwahl hier verstehen


Nö, weder das Eine noch das Andere. Ich habe mich entschlossen, diese private Diskussion nicht weiter auszudehnen.


----------



## Wooly (31. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, weder das Eine noch das Andere. Ich habe mich entschlossen, diese private Diskussion nicht weiter auszudehnen.



jetzt werd nich zickig ...    ... ach übrigens, ich bin noch auf der Suche nach der Logo Photoshop Datei, habe vor nem halben jahr alles auf DVD rausgebrannt und muß mich erstmal durchwühlen ....


----------



## Don Stefano (31. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt werd nich zickig


Nö, zickig will ich nicht sein. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass meine Äußerungen als Selbstbeweihräucherung verstanden werden könnten. Meine Signatur soll mich eigentlich daran erinnern, Grundlagenausdauer zu trainieren. Zur Zeit klappt das aber irgendwie noch nicht so recht.


			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin noch auf der Suche nach der Logo Photoshop Datei, habe vor nem halben jahr alles auf DVD rausgebrannt und muß mich erstmal durchwühlen ....


Jetzt hast du ja viel Zeit, während ich im Urlaub bin.


----------

